# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Treba li grijati izdojeno mlijeko?

## emira

Koliko izdojeno mlijeko može stajati na sobnoj temp. (23 C recimo) i treba li ga prije davanja malo ugrijati na tjelesnu temperaturu?

----------


## Mum2Be

Evo imas tu:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=277&Show=2135

----------


## skviki

Emira čestitam na novom članu
obitelji   :Heart:  

Izdojeno mlijeko je važno pohraniti u čiste posudice, ne moraš
ih sterilizirati, dovoljno ih je oprati vrućom vodom
i deterdžentom i temeljito isprati.

Ako je moguće, mlijeko čuvaj u plastičnim posudama
ili vrećicama za mlijeko radije nego u staklenim
posudama.

Mlijeko se na sobnoj temperaturi može
čuvati:

do 15 °C ....... 24 sata 
19-22 °C ....... 10 sati 
25 °C ........... 4-6 sati 
30-38 °C ......... 4 sati


Mlijeko ne moraš zagrijavati.
Ako ipak želiš, možeš ga zagrijati tako da
posudu sa mlijekom držiš pod 
mlazom tople vode ili da ju uroniš
u posudu sa toplom vodom.

----------


## Dream_

Da ovdje pitam .... 
Moj mališa samo cica pa me interesira, smije li se i koliko dugo držati izdojeno mlijeko u termo torbici. Čini mi se da bi bilo jednostavnije sada kad je vruće izdojiti nešto mlijeka i nositi u šetnju mlijeko u toj termo torbici pa češće ponuditi bebaču da utaži žeđ (mislim, jednostavnije od nuđenja cike svako malo).

----------


## zoza

*Dream_*,

mlijeko može stajati na temperaturi
25°C ........... 4-6 sata, a 
30-38 °C ......... 4 sata. 

Ukoliko nema neke stvarne prepreke, mislim da nema lakšeg i boljeg od nuđenja mlijeka iz originalne ambalaže!   :Wink:

----------


## Dream_

Zoza hvala. 
Ma nije problem kad sam ja s njim u setnji, ali MM sada ne može sam s malim u dužu šetnju bez izdojenog mljekeca. Ja malome sad nudim ciku kad je budan svakih cca 1,5 sat najviše 2 i uvijek nešto popije. Zato sam mislila bočicu u termo torbicu, ali po ovim tablicama neće se pokvariti niti bez torbice, a neće se niti ohladiti jako  :Smile: 
Po tvom mišljenju, kako često sad treba stavljati dijete na cicu - jel svakih 1,5-2 sata dovoljno?

----------


## zoza

Dream_,

tu nema nekih pravila. Tijekom vrućina i mi smo "žedniji", pa tako i bebe obično traže češće dojiti, utažuju žeđ s onim prvim vodenastim mlijekom!

Svakako treba izbjegavati šetnje po najvećoj žegi, i osluškivati bebu. Beba će sama dati do znanja kada je žedna! 
Moguće da će beba neće biti žedna tijekom tih 1,5-2 sata, a opet, moguće da će osjetiti žeđ nakon 15 minuta, pravilo je da tu stvarno nema pravila.  

Kad navršite 6 mjeseci i polako započnete s dohranom, u situacijama kad ti nisi u blizini, može poslužiti voda u flašici sa sportskim čepom ili, još bolje, čaši  :Wink:

----------


## migoh

Molim vas da mi netko odgovor.Bebica je stara 6 dana .Mlijeko mi je naglo došlo , a imam male bradavice koje je izgrizao , tako da muku mučim sa izdajanjem svaka 2-3h .Vidjela sam koliko dugo mlijeko može stajati , ali mene zanima da li to izdojeno mlijeko moram podgrijati ako stoji na sobnoj temperaturi ? Inače , izdajam se uvijek za slijedeći obrok (znači mlijeko stoji na sob.temp. oko 2-3h)

----------


## zoza

ako je mlijeko sobne temperature, ne moraš ga zagrijavati!

----------

